# Anyone interested in a build thread?



## kweinert (Aug 29, 2012)

My SO is about to become a grandmother again and her son/daughter-in-law asked if I'd build a cradle for them.

I have a design in mind (and wish I could use sketchup) that I've sketched up. I've ordered the hardware and will be picking up the wood (ambrosia maple) some time this week/weekend.

It's the first real piece of furniture I've built (aside, maybe, from a simple bookcase) so I'm sure there will be plenty of learning opportunities as I go along.

If there's any interest then I'll start a new thread and start out with the particulars on why the design is like it is and such.


----------



## rockb (Aug 29, 2012)

kweinert said:


> My SO is about to become a grandmother again and her son/daughter-in-law asked if I'd build a cradle for them.
> 
> I have a design in mind (and wish I could use sketchup) that I've sketched up. I've ordered the hardware and will be picking up the wood (ambrosia maple) some time this week/weekend.
> 
> ...


I love "tutorial" type threads.....I remember Roys "inlay" threads a while back...wonderful....and I'd follow your cradle thread closely. 
Hope you go ahead on it. 
Thanks, Rocky/rockb


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 29, 2012)

Deffinatly would like to see it, start a thread in the class room. Good thing is if you have questions or get stumped along the way people will offer advice. Have at it Ken.


----------



## scrimman (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes, please. I always like to learn something new.


----------



## kweinert (Aug 29, 2012)

scrimman said:


> Yes, please. I always like to learn something new.



I started the thread 'Colorado Cradle' with the initial information.

And trust me - you won't be the only one learning something new here 

Ken


----------

